# My tortoise, Tootsie, has clear pee?



## samercer (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, 
I've had my tortoise for about a year. I think I've got the basics for good care down. I am a little confused about her reliving herself however. From what I understand tortoise do not go to the bathroom unless in water and it's usually white. My tortoise poops and pees pretty much anywhere and everywhere...especially if im watching tv holding her :\ and her urine is never white always clear. On a very rare occasion a little yellow greenish.


----------



## lighthiker2 (Dec 1, 2013)

My Sully (10 months old) has taken to peeing on me when I have him out for shell care, etc. he is not afraid, comes out when I call him to feed, is fine in his soaks and heads towards me when we are walking outside. I am not sure why he is consistently doing this...spite or marking? 

99% of the time he has copious amounts of clear urine (a well-hydrated tortoise). His scat is appropriately well formed and with fibrous remnants. Once every few weeks he passes a small amount of white urates (maybe 1cc).

No real answers, just anecdotal report.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 1, 2013)

So far I have only noticed clear urine from my hatchlings. And lots and lots of green poop. I assume them to be in tip too health.


----------



## ascott (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup clear pee is aok...


----------



## Tom (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like a well hydrated tortoise.


----------

